# URGENT! Sought-after: picture/photo



## Tomovich (May 24, 2005)

Hello

For school I need to make a final work: make a billboard. For this assignment I need 3 pictures, the first two I already got but I can't find the third one.
What I'm looking for: "a picture of a crocodile/alligator, frontal view and in total (from head to tail) on the picture", I need to work with it in Photoshop.

Is there someone who can help me find it please or who knows where I can find it? Very urgent!   

Thank you!


----------



## hasj (May 24, 2005)

try a google-picture search. It came up with lots of hits:
http://www.hasenstein.com/old-public-html/pictures/crocodile.jpg
http://www.aussiethings.com.au/images/Stalking-Crocodile-Lge.jpg
http://www.lanephotography.com/florida/reptiles/crocodile - 02.JPG
etc...
Good luck !


----------



## Tomovich (May 25, 2005)

I already tried but those are useless for making a 300dpi billboard with photoshop. I forgot to tell that the crocodile needs to look to the right, from our point of view.


----------



## Natobasso (May 25, 2005)

If you want hi res images you should check out some stock photo websites. Of course you'll have to pay for them.

http://www.photos.com


----------



## quiksan (May 25, 2005)

I'd also try flickr.  I think it's fantastic for finding all kinds of great photos to mess with if you so choose.

http://flickr.com/photos/tags/crocodile
http://flickr.com/photos/tags/alligator

good luck


----------

